# Angled Knuckles



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

So basically i heard that angled knuckles provide you a higher turning radius. How do you modify them to get them angled??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go:

KP Race Engineering - KPR S13/S14/S15 Angle Knuckles


----------

